# switch rod



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Is there anyone here that uses a switch rod. I have been looking at the tfo models and was wondering if anyone here uses one over a regular 9 foot fly rod. Trying to figure out if it has a place in the line up of regular rods I have already have, I am looking to use it for the Ohio river for longer casts. What I am trying to ask is how well do you really like it.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought an 11' switch rod this summer. Turned out to be an 8wt spey/11wt single hand despite the label on the rod saying 5wt. 

I'm still in the learning process, but when I tried a wf11f sharkskin line I was able to get almost the entire line out while overhead casting. With a 525 gr short Skagit head I can get a fair spey cast out on some days when my timing is right, but most days spey casting end in frustration. I need a LOT more practice. 

I'm actually planning on trying the rod on the Ohio river sometime this week if the weather cooperates.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Interested in hearing how that goes Wabi. You may also want to try Wulff Ambush lines.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I just picked up a Rio 8/9wt Switch line but haven't had a chance to cast it except in the yard. It seems to do fine on a short (50-60') overhead cast.
I'll see if I can roll cast when I get it on the water.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a St Croix Imperial 11' 7wt switch rod an I really like it a lot. I have it set up for swinging with a SA Skagit Extreme 440 grain head and Rio running line. I had the Rio Switch line but the head is so long I had a hard time using it to swing with. I really enjoy using it with the skagit setup instead of the switch line.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd stick with a singlehander until you can consistently cast to 80' or so... 

That being said, I am playing around with the 2 handers now... 

Much to learn...


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I see a switch rod on anglers roost for a 100.00 but if I do get one I am leaning heavily on the deer creek model.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I would recommend shooting heads and a fast action single hand rod for distance on the ohio. I have tried several times to get two handers to work for the big water and they can get distance but you cannot strip flies effectively with them. I only recommend them for swinging or indicator fishing. If you do want one for overhead casting I would look at the redington prospecter, the TFO deer creeks are fairly slow and I find they donnot overhead cast well witch is what you would be doing on the ohio.

The switch line Wabi has is an excellent line for indicator fishing, for long overhead casts I would try the rio outbound short overlined 2 line wts. Skagit heads are cannons but I find they are safer to spey cast, I have but a few hooks in my head trying to throw them overhead.

also forgot to mention, two handers take time to learn to get any more distance than a single hand rod. A cast over 80ft is a long cast no matter the rod, the reason two handers are nice is that you can do it with trees at your back, not really for longer casts.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I hit the river with the big rod this week. It took some time, but I did figure out how to best spey cast with the Rio switch line. With the color transition (40') at the rod tip I could shoot enough line to get the entire head and a few feet of running line out (60-70') when all went well. Couldn't believe how important a hard stop at the 11:00 o'clock position was for a successful cast. Get a little sloppy with that stop (let the rod drift to 10:00 o'clock) and the momentum is lost. Get it right and the fly (#4 clouser) was ripped from the water and launched forward.

The fish weren't what I'd hoped for,









but I did catch something.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

wabi said:


> Couldn't believe how important a hard stop at the 11:00 o'clock position was for a successful cast.


That goes for single handed regular casting too! That is when the energy that you put in the rod gets transferred to the line.:bulgy-eyes:


----------

